# Nitro carb settings.



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello, could some one help me with a little more understanding of carb adjustments on Nitro motors. I have one GT with the AE .15. It runs great for about 2 mins then it bogs coming out of corner, still clears out on top end but falls on face when I get out and back into throttle. I know your gonna ask so I will answer::NO I do not have a temp gun, ordered one today. Is my highspeed to rich or low speed to rich? Or am I even in the ball park? Is there a good website that has carb adjustment wrote in understandalbe english. One that if Nitro motor is doing this then you need to do that? I have another GT with 2.5 trx and runs great, very little adjustments to run it but this other one is drivin me crazy....Thanks for any info.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

It does sound like you're high speed is running rich, i would wait until you get your temp gun until you run it next and take a temp after running a few minutes(after making no adjusments) and if your temp is around 200 or lower, you can start leaning it out, but not too much at a time, think of a dial on a clock lean it out 1 hour at a time.


----------

